# Preferred banks



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,

What are you suggestions when it comes to banks to deal with? I see all banks here are pretty much the same like all other banks ..what about the benefits? Where do you see the bank that gives most benefits such as miles, discounts etc...

Im not looking into getting any loans etc etc..just need a good customer service bank with valued benefits 

Thanks all!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are looking to possibly get a specific credit card like an Emirates miles or Etihad miles card I would research those first. The reason is that it will be much easier to qualify for a card if you have an account with the same bank and have your salary deposited into that account. Getting a credit card through a different bank can be a huge pain, and will require leaving a security check most likely 

I think the general consensus tends to be that ADCB and Emirates NBD are the better of the local banks here. My experience with ADCB has been generally good (I do have a premier account though).


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> If you are looking to possibly get a specific credit card like an Emirates miles or Etihad miles card I would research those first. The reason is that it will be much easier to qualify for a card if you have an account with the same bank and have your salary deposited into that account. Getting a credit card through a different bank can be a huge pain, and will require leaving a security check most likely
> 
> I think the general consensus tends to be that ADCB and Emirates NBD are the better of the local banks here. My experience with ADCB has been generally good (I do have a premier account though).


I have been told ADCB is good - so i might consider this...what are the requirements for premier account?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> I have been told ADCB is good - so i might consider this...what are the requirements for premier account?


You could find these info on their website.

there are two premier levels: Privilege and Excellency

Privilege Club eligibility criteria:

Customers having minimum monthly relationship balance* of AED 200,000. OR 
Customers having mortgage relationship of minimum AED 1,000,000. OR 
Customers having salary transfer of AED 30,000 or more OR 
Customers having either one of the following Bancassurance Products: 
- Lumpsum USD 25,000 or above 
- Protection Plan: Annual Premium of USD 6,000 or above 
- Contractual Savings Plan: Annual Premium of USD 12,000 or above 


Excellency criteria:

Primary Account Holder to maintain AED 500k as Total Relationship Balance (TRB). This can be maintained across Current, Savings, Call, FD, Investments &/ Or Lumpsum Investment Plans under Bancassurance domain.

Monthly Salary Transfer of 100K AED mandated to ADCB

BANCASSURANCE CRITERIA: 
I. Annual Insurance Premium of USD 12,000 in Protection Plan OR 
II. Annual Insurance Premium of USD 48,000 with a min 5 yrs savings tenor in Savings Plan [excludes non contractual plans] OR 
III. Lumpsum Premium of $135,000 


Their fastsaver account has a decent rate at 1.75% interest p.a (dirhams account), but it tends to fluctuate. RAK e-saver has been stable at 2% for the last year or so.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are you suggestions when it comes to banks to deal with? I see all banks here are pretty much the same like all other banks ..what about the benefits? Where do you see the bank that gives most benefits such as miles, discounts etc...
> 
> ...


this topic has been discussed here many times. use the search function on the forum and you will find many threads discussing banks, accounts, and credit card benefits.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

As a general rule, banks here are not that great (when it comes to customer support).

However, after testing 4 diff ones, I'd have to give my vote to ADCB as well. They are better in many ways.

Faster service
Lower fees/charges
Support is good (not as bad as others)

Besides, they continuously come-up with new (better than average) enticing deals and programs you can take advantage of.

(P.S. I'd avoid HSBC. Sucked so bad for me).


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Nirvana said:


> As a general rule, banks here are not that great (when it comes to customer support).
> 
> However, after testing 4 diff ones, I'd have to give my vote to ADCB as well. They are better in many ways.
> 
> ...


but i cant seem to find any atms for them in malls etc.. i was in mall of emirates and difc and never saw their atms..are they widespread as this would be important to withdraw money and avoid any charges from other atms?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> but i cant seem to find any atms for them in malls etc.. i was in mall of emirates and difc and never saw their atms..are they widespread as this would be important to withdraw money and avoid any charges from other atms?


Not sure which bank's ATMs you are looking for now...

HSBC have ATMs at both places you mentioned. ADCB also in MOE, but not sure about DIFC though.


----------



## RenoMichaelk (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been with NBAD for 3 months and I think their service is very good and I didn't have any problems using my NBAD ATM Card and NBAD credit card while I was back in the US. I would like to hear others opinion about NBAD.


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

telecompro said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are you suggestions when it comes to banks to deal with? I see all banks here are pretty much the same like all other banks ..what about the benefits? Where do you see the bank that gives most benefits such as miles, discounts etc...
> 
> ...


As you have been told stick with the bank that has the best credit card/loan for your needs, so you get an hassle free experience.

Personally I have been ok with Mashreq for the past 1.5 years, they have a good cash-back card (I prefer to get real money as a benefit so I can purchase plane tickets or other crap without any string attached) and their atm are everywhere: their mobile banking app is decent too, and in case of any issue you can file online compliant which have been resolved in 3-4 days max to my experience.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I would advice to stay away from HSBCrap. I've dealt with ADCB and they sucked as well. Emirates NBD is the only bank that I've had a constant relationship with for 8 years. They've pissed me off a few times as well but didn't have to go through hell and high water to resolve it.


----------

